# Ab wann Fische füttern?



## blondie70 (9. März 2008)

Hallo Ihr Profis!
Meine Goldis und Kois schwimmen munter im Teich, und suchen an den kleinsten Stellen nach Futter. Sobald ich meinen Finger in den Teich halte, kommen sie alle an, und knabbern wie wild am Finger. Ab wann kann ich denn jetzt wieder füttern?
Hab was gehört von 8-10 Grad Wassertemperatur, stimmt das? Was passiert mit den Fischen, wenn man sie zu früh füttert?
Vielen dank für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Dodi (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann Fische füttern?*

Hallo blondie70, 
mein Name ist Dodi! 

Willkommen hier bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!

Wenn Deine Fische Dir bereits an den Fingern knabbern, solltest Du ihnen auch ein wenig zu fressen anbieten. Hier eignet sich am besten sog. Winterfutter, speziell für die kältere Jahreszeit. Aber nicht zuviel, das sollte in wenigen Minuten vertilgt sein.

Ich füttere übrigens meine Fische den ganzen Winter über mit Winter-Sinkfutter, wenn das Wetter es zulässt und die Fische etwas haben wollen und aktiv sind. So gibt es weniger Probleme im Frühjahr, denn die Fische kommen gut konditioniert durch den Winter!

Es heisst immer, dass die Fische das Futter im Winter nicht so gut verwerten können, das Futter u. U. sogar im Darm der Tiere gären könnte. 
Doch wenn sie auch in der Natur etwas finden, wer sollte ihnen das Fressen dann verbieten? Die wissen schon, was für sie gut ist.
Hier streiten sich die "Geister"...

P.S.: 15 m2 Teichfläche aber nur 1.000 l - das kann wohl nicht stimmen, oder?


----------



## Roland (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann Fische füttern?*

Hallo Blondie,

Stimmt das mit den 1000 l und 15 qm Fläche? Und mit den vielen Fischen? Somit ist dein Teichlein völlig überbesetzt und Hunger werden die auch haben, versuche mit ein wenig Futter zu füttern so dass das Futter in 10 Minuten gefressen ist! Ich würde mir Gedanken machen, entweder den Teich vergrössern oder die meisten Fische abzuschaffen!


----------



## SUI JIN (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann Fische füttern?*

Sollte das Wasser schon 8°C haben dann würde ich langsam mit einem Weizenkeim Futter anfangen zu füttern.

Weizenkeime sind gut verdaulich, die Gefahr von Darmentzündungen verringert sich. Bitte beachten die Tiere haben lange nichts gefressen, daher sparsam anfangen und dann bitte auch den Filter in Betrieb nehmen!

Gruß
Susanne


----------



## Kalle (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann Fische füttern?*

Hi,

sagt mal wo lebt ihr alle ??? Auf Hawaii ???  

Meine halten noch Winterschlaf, bessergesagt ich seh sie gar nicht. (Hoffentlich sind sie nicht tot).

Aber auch dann würd ich vor Anfang April nichts füttern.


----------



## blondie70 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann Fische füttern?*

vielen dank für Eure netten Antworten. Tja, hab ich wohl mal geschrieben mit den qm usw, muss aber gestehen, ich hab ehrlich keine Ahnung wieviel es in Wirklichkeit ist...ich find meinen Teich ziemlich gross. Kann Euch aber hier wenigstens mal ein Foto reinsetzen...ich werds versuchen.


----------



## Dodi (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann Fische füttern?*

Hallo blondie70,

verrat uns doch bitte Deinen Vornamen, ist einfach persönlicher, als so ein Phantasie-Nickname. 

Miss doch bitte mal Deinen Teich aus - es muss doch möglich sein, die ungefähre Größe zu bestimmen. Die größte Tiefe sollte auch mittels einer Stange o. ä. zu bestimmen sein.

Wie man hier richtig Bilder ins Forum einstellen kann, findest Du hier (klick). Du kannst das auch erst einmal im Test-Forum (ebenfalls klick) ausprobieren.


----------



## blondie70 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann Fische füttern?*

Hallo nochmal, ich habs probiert....
Ich heisse übrigens Sandra, und Du Dodi..heisst wirklich so?
Jetzt wisst Ihr auf jeden Fall ungefähr, warum es für mich so schwer ist die Grösse des Teiches zu bemessen...
Der Mittelsteg ist gekürzt, wie man sehen kann.
 

 

Tschüssi Sandra


----------



## alexander1 (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann Fische füttern?*

hallo
Meine Kois lassen sich auch nicht blicken.Ich habe auch bedenken wie morphantro das meine kois schon alle tod sind.Aber ich glaube es eher nicht.
gruß alexander1


----------



## jora (9. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann Fische füttern?*

Hallo,

also ich habe es dieses Wochenende auch mal mit füttern versucht, da die Fische schon recht aktiv waren. Wasser hatte 10°C.  

Die kleinsten Fische haben den Anfang gemacht und danach haben fast alle gefressen.  

Muss jetzt schnellstens meine Bodenfilter fertigstellen, damit ich die Pumpe und den Filter wieder in Betrieb nehmen kann.


----------



## PyroMicha (10. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann Fische füttern?*

Unsere Koi halten auch schon seit längerem nichts mehr von Winterruhe. 
Sie kriegen mittlerweile auch schon leicht verdauliches Futter. Alle paar Tage 
etwas. Auf dem Spezialfutter steht (bei den meisten Herstellern zumindest)
"Weathgerm". Diese Futtersorten kann man sehr gut ab 7-8°C aufwärts verfüttern.
Einige Firmen haben auch schon Futter für unter 5°C im Sortiment.
Es ist allerdings kein Sinkfutter. Hab mir das aber auch noch nicht genauer angesehen.


----------



## waterman (10. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann Fische füttern?*

Hallo,

ich warte auch bis das Wasser 12°C hat und die Wetteraussichten stabil sind. Meine Koi und Goldies haben in den 4,5 Wintermonaten nichts zu Fressen bekommen und haben nach meiner Einschätzung auch nicht an Umfang (Gewicht)verloren. Der "BMI"  meiner Koi macht es mir aber auch leicht, noch ein bischen abzuwarten, auch wenn es mir sehr sehr schwer fällt. 

Gruß
Wilfried


----------



## anlu (16. März 2008)

*AW: Ab wann Fische füttern?*

Hallo!
Gestern Nachmittag hatten wir 14 Grad Wassertemperatur. Unsere Fische fressen ganz gierig seit ca. 2 Wochen.
anlu


----------

